# First overclock total newb



## imranh101 (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey all
I want to overclock as upgrading is out of the question sadly
my process is an and sempron 3000+
I think it's 2 ghz, maybe 2.16 I can't check right now
other specs
stock cooling
1.5 gb ram
8400gs 512 pci geforce
uhhhh I don't know what else to put
xp/ubuntu OS dualboot
just wondering how to, and what is the approximated max over clock I can get
and I'm good with computers and know the risks of this
but I've never once overclocked before
thanks in advance


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

we can't tell you what you max overclock would be as overclocking is dependant on quite a few factors.

what make, model and wattage is your power supply (this is very important when overclocking)

read the thread called if you are new to overclocking read here for starters.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

As greenbrucelee said, it depends on a few factor's. What make is your Motherboard? Is it a branded computer or a custom build?


----------



## imranh101 (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok, here's what I got for you!
Board - MS-7119
"Branded" computer, power spec to be exact
They are a very nice, customizable computer though 
Power supply is only a couple monthes old.. An uhhh...
500 watt Cooler Master, not bought from newegg, but here it is
*Power supply*
Thanks for help so far


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I doubt you will get much from a 500w spupply + we need to know how much ram you have etc


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if you overclock that powersupply you will need two things 

A) ear plugs to dampen the bang when it pops its cookies

B) fire extinguisher

the coolermaster extreme power = extreme junk




you would be wiser to hunt ebay for the fastest cpu your board can handle


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

imranh101 said:


> Hey all
> I want to overclock as upgrading is out of the question sadly
> my process is an and sempron 3000+
> I think it's 2 ghz, maybe 2.16 I can't check right now
> ...


You will not be looking at any real gains in performance in the GFX department. Comparing the maximum data transfers over the PCI just to the AGP 8X slot bus is an indication of how very very limiting PCI is. If you mistyped and meant* PCI-E*, then the story is slightly different. 

Semprons...icky. I don;t know how much you can...does your bios support unlocked multipliers and/or voltage control for the CPU/memory? Memory timing control?

I recently upgraded from a 2800+ AthlonXP rig with 1.5gb @PC2700 and a OC'D 6800GT. I used to run just over 2.0ghz. I tried adding performance with a 80-plus 450w psu but weven though the psu would have allowed it...the gains were not anything to brag about. I am also lazy and have a 3200+ chip somewhere and probably some DDR400 mem. That would have sped the system up in performance. Buying this stuff at the prices people throw up today? Not worth it at all. I would check pawn shops/streets on garbage days to see if people throw out machines of a similar era. Craigslist is also an option.
Also switching up a series of GPU (if they weren't completely obsolete by now and impossible to find new or otherwise [for a sane price]: AGP) would have done my system good.

USERS MOTHERBOARD IS NOT LISTED UNDER MS-7119, but is actually the model # for:
http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=1&prod_no=613


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sometimes you can hit super deals from computer salvage places


----------



## Horusrogue (Aug 31, 2009)

linderman said:


> sometimes you can hit super deals from computer salvage places


Or friends who buy new systems 

Virtually nothing exists in my city for buying from computer salvage yards. They are all based on the "Pay us to recycle you stuff" philosophy. Not the "Please buy this aging worthless crap and save us time and effort in recycling it."

I have made several calls and they all had the same stances. Some were even rude when I asked if they had any hardware for resale.


----------

